
Show HN: Tag a small landing page for everyone - rukshn
Https://tagtag.xyz
======
rukshn
Hi, first of all I made this for fun and still bare bones.

If you submit your Instagram username or email I will contact you, make your
page and send you the link :)

And you can use it as a landing page

~~~
XCSme
Wait, I added my name and it said "Thank you, we will contact you, check your
inbox.", but I didn't add any contact information.

 __LE: __I just realized this is for instagram, the word "instagram" was only
faintly visible in the placeholder of the input.

~~~
rukshn
Yes I was trying to figure a way out. Maybe I should make the text smaller on
mobile. Did you submit your Instagram id?

